
Overflow error shuts down token trading - wglb
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/25/overflow-error-shuts-down-token-trading/
======
jnordwick
1- This is such a newb error, multiplying numbers without account for
overflow. Every contract I've written, I wrote math methods to always check
overflow. In my production contracts, you will not see any naked arithmetic.

2- This is such a newb error for those designing and implementing Solidity.
There is never a reason for overflow to be allowed. Every operation on a
number should check for overflow and underflow. Solidity and the EVM is so
terribly done. I can't believe that are still going with it. I would have
ditched it long ago. They are going to back in things that will later be very
difficult to change.

